# DVD bootfähig machen?



## Der Schatten (28. Januar 2008)

*Zur Vorgeschichte*.

Um meinen CD-Koffer etwas aufzuräumen, möchte ich einige CDs auf DVDs brennen. Nur eben nicht einfach so. Ein paar Bedingungen gibt es schon.

Wenn man z.B. eine Windows-CD einlegt, während Windows läuft, öffnet sich das AutoPlay-Fenster (für das GUI). Dort sind dann etwa Funktion wie "Windowsversion installieren", "Zusätzliche Aufgaben durchführen" und "Systemkompatibilität prüfen". Das sind nur einige Beispiele, die auch von Windowsversion zu Windowsversion variieren. Das Beispiel mit Windows habe ich heran gezogen, da ich auch damit begonnen habe.

Ich habe mit dem Brennprogramm DeepBurner ein Project begonnen, in dem alle meine Windowsversionen enthalten sind. Nach dem einlegen (bzw. mounten des Images) öffnet sich über Autostart das AutoPlay-Fenster, wo alle diese Windowsversionen aufgeführt sind. Mit einem Klick darauf öffnet sich die eigetnliche Setup.exe der Windowsversion. Die Vorgeschichte war zwar etwas ausführlich, aber leider nötig.


*Zum eigentlichen Thema*.

Dieses Windows-Project soll nun noch bootfähig gemacht werden, so das es nicht nur unter Windows läuft, sondern auch davon installiert werden kann. Es sollte also nach dem einlegen der DVD und starten des Rechners (bei richtiger Bootabfolge des BIOS) ein Auswahlmenü etwa ähnlich der Auswahl des Abgesicherten Modus erscheinen. Nur wie?

Ich denke, alles verständlich erklärt zu haben. Falls nicht, bitte nachfragen.


----------



## Der Schatten (2. Februar 2008)

Wenn ihr keine Antwort auf meine Frage habt, ist es ok. Aber bitte antwortet dann wenigstens damit. Schlimmer als eine negative Antwort ist die Hoffnung.


----------



## olqs (3. Februar 2008)

Ich kann nicht für die anderen antworten und das ich denk ich bei allen so.

Deshalb hast du kein Antwortposting. Soll wirklich jeder der den Thread liest ne Antwort mit "Tut mir leid ich kann dir nicht helfen erstellen?"


----------

